# Looks like he filed first...processing/venting



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

My lawyer was supposed to file my petition on November 29th or 30th, but I just received copies of letters she sent to his attorney outlining her vacation time and her address for correspondence dated for Dec. 1st and I am listed as the respondent...which I am assuming means he filed first...even though there was nothing on as of the 30th. Of course I can't find anything online...further adding to my panic..lol. I know he was planning to ask for more than 50/50 physical shared parenting time....to lower child support(he stated that I would get something even if I had them for a few hours a week because I've been a SAHM for 9 years) so now I am paranoid that he will get some sort of leverage by filing first....even though I can show he hasn't really made an effort beyond 3 weekends a month since the split and has openly stated that he is just looking for that split on paper, not necessarily actual day to day, cause he has things to do. 

I was kinda hoping he was putting his head in the sand...based on his current physical appearance(Shrek to Jabba the Hut in 3 months) and refusal to file his 2010 tax returns. Based on the documentation my lawyer required before I could file... I am surprised that he could file at all without the original marriage license, SS# cards, birth certificates and tax returns...since I had all of that in my 'go bag' when the abuse escalated. 

Just venting I suppose.I am glad to be moving forward regardless of who got to turn the key....he has let everything else 'go'...business, house, marriage, pride in himself, etc ..I was kinda hoping he'd let me drive the divorce.


Just call me irked,

Set me FREE


----------

